# ...dollface killah!...



## beautenoir (Apr 16, 2006)

so the sun is out and the freckles are coming in!...so please excuse my skin...
...a bit of purple!..


























face:
nc15 studiofix fluid mixed with select foundation & studiofix powder
breezy blush
eyes:
barecanvas paint
violet pigment
intoxicate e/s
gesso e/s
prunella khol
lips:
hug me l/s

...something neutral...thought I'd take this opportunity to show off one half of my wrist tattoos...together my wrists say "doll" "face"...




















face:
nc15 studiofix fluid mixed with select foundation & studiofix powder
desert rose blush
eyes:
barecanvas paint
bronze e/s
woodwinked e/s
retrospeck e/s
white pigment
carbon as liner
lips:
half&half l/s
sinnamon l/g


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 16, 2006)

Both look really pretty on you...I love the last picture! You look beautiful. I always look foward to seeing your FOTDs.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 16, 2006)

gorgeous, as always. I really love the 2. You're beautiful in purple.


----------



## Monique_MAC (Apr 16, 2006)

B-E-A-U-T-Y-F-U-L!!!!! i would kill 4 ur green eyes!


----------



## brandi (Apr 16, 2006)

i love them both! you always know how to work your damn eyes! i just LOVE them!!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 16, 2006)

Beautiful! You look reeeeeeaaaalllly good in purple.


----------



## dreamqueen (Apr 16, 2006)

LOVE the violet eyes!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 16, 2006)

lovely! I love both colors on you.


----------



## simar (Apr 16, 2006)

the purples are so pretty on you! AND I lovvve how you blended in the second neutral eyes. so very pretty


----------



## asteffey (Apr 16, 2006)

ugh you are so goregous. i love the neutral on you. your wedding ring (?) is so pretty, is it vintage?


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 16, 2006)

Both of those looks are amazing !  seriously.  I love the purples the best.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 16, 2006)

Both looks really suit you.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_ugh you are so goregous. i love the neutral on you. your wedding ring (?) is so pretty, is it vintage?_

 
It's my great-grandmothers...my husband asked my mom for permission to marry me and she gave it to him...pretty huh?


----------



## x music is love (Apr 16, 2006)

i love both looks !  i wish bronze looked like that on me lol


----------



## Pei (Apr 16, 2006)

U have awesome skills.

I love ur striking good looks!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 16, 2006)

I love how glowy the purple looks on you!  Did you put Gesso overtop or just on the inner corners?  I'd like to know how to make Violet look like that.  Contrasting White pigment w/ the Bronze for the inner corner gives such a pop to the second look (that is, if that's what you did! I never tell too well..*sigh*).  Beautiful in both! =D


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_I love how glowy the purple looks on you! Did you put Gesso overtop or just on the inner corners? I'd like to know how to make Violet look like that. Contrasting White pigment w/ the Bronze for the inner corner gives such a pop to the second look (that is, if that's what you did! I never tell too well..*sigh*). Beautiful in both! =D_

 

for the first...I used a ton of violet pigment over paint and only used the gesso on the innercorners and to blend out the top...the prunella liner really makes it brighter by contrast as well and of course the intoxicate was blended lightly in the outer corners mostly just for depth.

for the second...that is exactly what I did, glad you like it...thanks doll!!


----------



## lindsay (Apr 16, 2006)

flawless as usual!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i absolutely adore the purple look!


----------



## Isis (Apr 16, 2006)

I love the "Doll" "Face" ink! Espcially that pic you took with just the one showing.
The purples really make your eyes stand out a mile! You're always beautiful.


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 16, 2006)

the purple look is SO beautiful. i love the second one too (i did something similar to that today, but yours looks phenomenal!) purple looks amazing on you!


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 16, 2006)

p.s. love the tat!


----------



## samway (Apr 16, 2006)

I always LOVE your makeup && I really wish I could pull off your hair cute_its beautiful. I adore both looks.


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2006)

#2 is awesome! You have really similar taste as me in make-up I've noticed! I also love doing the bronzey gold looks hehe.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 16, 2006)

Your GORGEOUS! LOOOOVE the ring!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 16, 2006)

both are gorgeous.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks dolls!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 16, 2006)

wow i love the second look they are both very beautiful work the cam gurl!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 17, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with your skin. You look great.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_I see nothing wrong with your skin. You look great._

 

thanks hon...it's just with the sun being out more I'm starting to get my anual freckles...which wouldn't bother me but they are more just wannabe freckles that never get very dark, just make my skin seem lightly spotted...I think freckles are super cute!...but mine never actually make it to that point...I'm sure noone but me sees them but....yeah.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 17, 2006)

oh my god!!  I love love love the purple...i think i'm gonna go try to replicate it right now!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_for the first...I used a ton of violet pigment over paint and only used the gesso on the innercorners and to blend out the top...the prunella liner really makes it brighter by contrast as well and of course the intoxicate was blended lightly in the outer corners mostly just for depth.

for the second...that is exactly what I did, glad you like it...thanks doll!!_

 
So it looks like my list has expanded yet again with Prunella and Bare Canvas...I'd like to get Gesso but it might be too much for my NC35 skin.  Yeesh, I hope when I try it I'll look half as good as you do! =D Actually it can only be half cuz my lashes would NEVER be that frikkin' long! =P


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2006)

beautiful sweetie, just beautiful!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_So it looks like my list has expanded yet again with Prunella and Bare Canvas...I'd like to get Gesso but it might be too much for my NC35 skin. Yeesh, I hope when I try it I'll look half as good as you do! =D Actually it can only be half cuz my lashes would NEVER be that frikkin' long! =P_

 

get gesso!...it's like vanilla e/s in that it blends everything!...also it's recently been discontinued...I am personally getting backups.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous! u look GREAT in any color!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 17, 2006)

You Always Blow My Mind With Your Make~up Girlie And You Are Incredibly Talented!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 17, 2006)

awwww....thanks, you guys are always so awesome.


----------



## XoXo (Apr 17, 2006)

so talented and gorgeous!!!! i love your FOTDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## KJam (Apr 17, 2006)

Gorgeous - just beautiful!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 17, 2006)

such a tease we only get to see doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love love love the 2nd look


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

wow your peircings in your cheeks look fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've never seen that before


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_such a tease we only get to see doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i love love love the 2nd look_

 

hahaha...you can come see the other half anytime you want...so really I'm just ripping off everyone else.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsamx* 
_wow your peircings in your cheeks look fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've never seen that before_

 

thanks!...I must admit, they are my fav. too! (pain in ass to heal though!)


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 18, 2006)

you have such a beautiful face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Your eyes are almost hypnotic!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 18, 2006)

They are both gorgeous but gosh darn I love the purple!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 18, 2006)

the purple look is SEXY as hell, it's so striking with your eyes. however, the brown look is awesome too because it shows your blending skills!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Apr 18, 2006)

You are gorgeous!  Between your lips and your eyes, you are stunning!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 19, 2006)

yea!...thanks!


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay serrriously has anyone ever told you,you should be on Suicide Girls?Haha.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 
_Okay serrriously has anyone ever told you,you should be on Suicide Girls?Haha._

 

That's so ironic!...a girl just came into the shop yesterday and asked if I was a suicide girl...when I said no, she was like, "no, really, are you?"...I think she thought I was lying to her or something!...I think I would rather be a GOD Girl...most suicide girls have really bad tattoos and piercings and I have neither so I wouldn't fit in very well....but those GOD Girls....Meow!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 19, 2006)

I love both! the purple is stunning and the brown makes your features even more striking!


----------



## aautumnah (Apr 19, 2006)

You rock purples like no other! Makes your eyes just pop!


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_That's so ironic!...a girl just came into the shop yesterday and asked if I was a suicide girl...when I said no, she was like, "no, really, are you?"...I think she thought I was lying to her or something!...I think I would rather be a GOD Girl...most suicide girls have really bad tattoos and piercings and I have neither so I wouldn't fit in very well....but those GOD Girls....Meow!!_

 
Hahaha,wow;nuts!I know,and some Suicide Girls just look flat out thrashyyyyy and tacky and GOD Girls;dayummmmmm!If I wasn't a fattie and I was old enough,I'd so try to do something like that.Butttt ahhhh you should do GOD GIRLS then.


----------



## Katie-Laine (Apr 24, 2006)

I really love both of these looks, but I especially love the first one.  It looks fabulous.


----------

